# Uservorstellung Graubart48



## graubart48 (26. Feb. 2005)

Guten Tag allen,da ich nun doch schon n´paar Tage hier im Forum rumwuschtel will ich mich und meinen Teich ( oder besser das was Teich werden soll )dann auch mal n bißchen vorstellen. Wir sind im Herbst angefangen mit dem Ausschachten und haben den Aushub dann auch gleich für ein Hochbeet benutzt. Wenn der Teich dann mal fertig ist soll er so ca 95m²haben. Im zweiten Schritt ist dann ein kleiner Bach mit Wasserfall geplant. Mehr dazu das nächste mal. Schönes WE  Erwin ( der Graubart)


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

erstmal_  Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! _


Ich hab Deinen Beitrag mal etwas verschoben... jetzt hast Du Deine eigene Uservorstellung hier ;-)


----------



## graubart48 (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Annett,
ich denke das verschieben ist ganz ok. *lach* Solange ich es wiederfinden kann. Einen schönen Sonntag noch

LG

Erwin


----------



## Erwin (1. März 2005)

hallo Namensvetter  8) , 

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, freue mich schon auf deine Bilder und die Teichbeschreibung. Ist immer wieder schön, neue Pfützen zu sehen. 

LG
Erwin


----------



## Dr.J (2. März 2005)

Hallo Erwin II,

herzlich willkommen. bin auch schon auf deine Pfütze gespannt. Viel Spass hier.


----------



## graubart48 (23. März 2005)

so nun kann man n bischen was sehen. *lach* wer will kann es sich mal anschauen.
www.dorwin.q27.de

lg
Erwin


----------



## Thorsten (23. März 2005)

Grüß dich Erwin,

na, dann sag ich auch mal schnell... *Herzlich Willkommen  *


Ps. Sag mal hast Du ein Naturagart Teichfilter (weil bei dir eine Verlinkung zu Naturagart - Ufermatte/Teichfilter ist) ?
Vieleicht kannst Du ja Hugo helfen .... hier mal der Link

http://forum2.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?p=5662#5662


----------

